# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  پلیس فتا و شکایت

## keykia

سلام دوستان غزیز
کسی از نحوه شکایت به پلیس فتا و رسیدگی به اون اطلاع داره؟ اگر دو طرف در دو شهر باشند چطوری رسیدگی میکنند؟

----------


## yuttrim20

> سلام دوستان غزیز
> کسی از نحوه شکایت به پلیس فتا و رسیدگی به اون اطلاع داره؟ اگر دو طرف در دو شهر باشند چطوری رسیدگی میکنند؟


من خودم به شخصه از یه بنده خدایی شکایت کردم دنبالشم رفتم طرف و گرفتن دادگاه هم رفت اما من رضایت دادم دلم سوخت واسش:)
من ساکن مشهدم به خاطر هک سیستمم شکایت کردم که پیگیری کردن و دستگیر شد طرف

----------


## behnam404

شکایتتونو باید آنلاین اینجا ثبت کنید :
http://www.cyberpolice.ir/page/20911

----------

